# Symphony piece.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I started a new carving Friday for a donation to our local Symphony. They have a "Symphony of Wines" fund raiser. So i thought Music and wine. 

This is two 24x 48 x 1" panels glued together to make a 2" thick slab. So in Aspire I designed all of this as 48" x 24" x 2" carving....

But when I glued up the panels, ( after I applied glue), i noticed that one of the panels was off square by about 1/2" inch. Net net I had to reduce the design to 23.5" x 47.5". No big deal.... except...

So I did a rough cut with a 1/2" end bill, (45 minutes), than a 4.5 hour finish cut with a . 25 ball mill. all was well. 

Than I decided to rope off the grapes and leaves and make another carving pass with a .125 ball mill to pick up the deeper detail of the grapes.......

Problem is that I used the original Model that was 24" by 48". I had saved all the components in that size, so it was easy to rope of certain areas for a detailed carve. So if you look close at the top set of leaves and some on the left side, you will see where the .125 ball nose went outside of the target area and punched lots of holes.... So next week end is hole filling detail.. And that is one more .. .... how I screwed up story..

The cnc also carved the Violin heads and arms. They will get attached and fitted into the carving frame next weekend..... after I plug and manually carve out the holes..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

absolutely outstanding...


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Agree with Stick's comment!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW Lots of detail.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Wonderful, just wonderful!


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Scott, that is wonderful. Simply beautiful. Do you have any idea what something like this will bring for the auction? Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great imagination Scott!!! I take it the violin parts are carved separate and then fastened on the carved body??? (how?)

Is this the same auction that you did the Cello for last year?

HJ


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

As usual, just great. Lucky symphony!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another superb job, Scott. Your work is always inspiring and your artistic eye is enviable.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Morning John.

The violin bodies are part of the main, single block carving, the necks and spiral head were carved separately and will be attached, once I chop them to fit inside the frame. 

This is the same Auction as the Cello went for. it sold for about $2400. hoping this gets $1500 plus. ... maybe if the right two guys drink a bunch of wine...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

kywoodchopper said:


> Hi Scott, that is wonderful. Simply beautiful. Do you have any idea what something like this will bring for the auction? Malcolm / Kentucky USA


I will post some pictures of the finished piece and let you all know how it did at the auction...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

@Scottart

Scott, thanks for sharing your mistakes and your remedies on these projects. It's a lot less painless to learn from someone else's mistakes than make them all over again. 

A fantastic project and insight into the process.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scottart said:


> Than I decided to rope off the grapes and leaves and make another carving pass with a .125 ball mill to pick up the deeper detail of the grapes.......
> 
> Problem is that I used the original Model that was 24" by 48". I had saved all the components in that size, so it was easy to rope of certain areas for a detailed carve. So if you look close at the top set of leaves and some on the left side, you will see where the .125 ball nose went outside of the target area and punched lots of holes.... So next week end is hole filling detail.. And that is one more .. .... how I screwed up story..


Don't you just hate it when that happens!

It would be nice to be able to blame things like this on the CNC but I know everything I have done like this was my fault for not taking the time to review the file before I hit the go button on my machine. We tend to get into a hurry to get it done then spend hours fixing our mistakes.

As always this is another great project. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Superb!


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott I have never seen art like this from a CNC carving. The level of depth of form is fascinating. I have opened my eyes a little wider today. Thanks for sharing the piece.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

+111111111111111111111111111 :smile:


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

A quick up date as the piece is ready To go to the varnish booth.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

art you can delve into...


.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Scott:

stunning


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is the finished piece... Mine for a week, than off to the Auction


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's it...
I'm getting back on the porch...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You keep turning it up a notch!! How'd you do the strings??

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> that's it...
> I'm getting back on the porch...


Hey Stick, 

While you're on the porch you could whittle something like that out!!

HJ

Get that pen knife out


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Hey Stick,
> 
> While you're on the porch you could whittle something like that out!!
> 
> ...


you give me a knife now you want me to hurt me...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi. Strings are 1/8" dowels... It was a sharp own knife!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Don't know how I missed this one . Great work Scott , I bet it commmded a lot at auction


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Incredible! You never cease to amaze me. I'm truly jealous of your talent.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is a pretty old post. Great item though.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> This is a pretty old post. Great item though.


I was looking for Scott's original build thread for his CNC so I could brush up on it again , when I came across this post


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome as always.


----------

